# 24 - Official Season Finale (5-22-06) - Spoilers



## markp99 (Mar 21, 2002)

Arghhh,

TiVo did not change the channel. I was watching RedSox play Yankees and missed the first 30 minutes. (4 -1 in the 4th - YAY! 

Can someone recap the first 30 minutes quickly?

Thanks!


----------



## terpfan1980 (Jan 28, 2002)

Jack and Henderson (and a red-shirt) get on the sub, with help from a survivor of the attack that was below the primary levels, in a sealed compartment. The survivor on the sub is an engineer, not a trained killer, but takes out a guard with instructions from Jack. Jack gives Henderson a gun, as Henderson says he won't go on the boat without one.

They get to the control room, the survivor creates a diversion, Jack gets one more of the baddies dead. Henderson starts de-programming the missiles manually.

Jack and the red-shirt go off to get the remaining baddies (Bierko and two others). The red-shirt gets killed. Jack circles around in the pipes and such and gets to the baddies, including using one baddies gun to shoot Bierko as they argue over the gun in the first baddies hands. Jack gets both dead just in time to hear Henderson say he got the missiles shutdown.

Jack tells CTU that he's getting feedback on his comm system, turns it off, goes for Henderson who he believes is trying to escape. True enough, Henderson is trying to escape, he's hiding above ships, Jack is ambushed by him, told to put his weapon down. They converse about how Jack was never gonna let him go.

Henderson tries to fire on Jack, then realizes he has no bullets in the gun. Jack tells him that he's responsible for multiple deaths -- Jacks friends -- and Jack kills him.

Aaron and the first lady are together, working to help Aaron escape.

Logan tells Novick he's gonna need speeches, one for Palmers services, and one about the later events of the day.

Jack calls Buchanon, they converse, Jack is ordered to come back to CTU.

Jack talks to Chloe, starts hatching a plan to go and get Logan.

Novick meets up with First Lady, they go see Aaron and start working on getting Aaron away. They (Aaron and Frist Lady) bring Novick completely up-to-date.

Jack calls Aaron, Aaron talks to him with Novick listening, tells them that he's going after Logan.

-- that about does it--


----------



## Langree (Apr 29, 2004)

Go go petty officer redshirt!

Someone who helped Jack and lived!


----------



## terpfan1980 (Jan 28, 2002)

Langree said:


> Go go petty officer redshirt!
> 
> Someone who helped Jack and lived!


And witnessed Jack dealing with Henderson even....


----------



## terpfan1980 (Jan 28, 2002)

Can we perhaps get a mod to rename this thread to make it official?


----------



## markp99 (Mar 21, 2002)

Thanks!

The 2nd hour recap seemed like a re-run to me after reading your recap


----------



## terpfan1980 (Jan 28, 2002)

markp99 said:


> Thanks!
> 
> The 2nd hour recap seemed like a re-run to me after reading your recap


I do the best I can 

It's just a shame that Chloe wasn't really able to get an expert to help her recover the data on the recording. But it really isn't going to make much difference, since Jack is gonna do whatever it takes to take down Logan.

Oh, one more quick comment -- the First Lady was awfully quick to get back to Novick and tell him they were out of time. I guess Logan is a 3 minutes or less guy  :up:


----------



## Langree (Apr 29, 2004)

bdowell said:


> I do the best I can
> 
> It's just a shame that Chloe wasn't really able to get an expert to help her recover the data on the recording. But it really isn't going to make much difference, since Jack is gonna do whatever it takes to take down Logan.
> 
> Oh, one more quick comment -- the First Lady was awfully quick to get back to Novick and tell him they were out of time. I guess Logan is a 3 minutes or less guy  :up:


I was hoping the second hour was a 42 minute torture session with Logan.


----------



## Langree (Apr 29, 2004)

I think the President just shat himself.


----------



## markp99 (Mar 21, 2002)

bdowell said:


> Can we perhaps get a mod to rename this thread to make it official?


I renamed the title myself. Didn't think I could do that after replies were made the original post, or some amount of time expired.

Cool.


----------



## Langree (Apr 29, 2004)

markp99 said:


> I renamed the title myself. Didn't think I could do that after replies were made the original post, or some amount of time expired.
> 
> Cool.


You might wanna add a spoiler note to the title


----------



## packerowner (Jun 20, 2002)

It's the PEN!


----------



## terpfan1980 (Jan 28, 2002)

packerowner said:


> It's the PEN!


Good catch, as the Pres. is surely gonna call his friends in the bluetooth club and wind up giving himself up that way (unknowningly, but giving himself up).


----------



## packerowner (Jun 20, 2002)

bdowell said:


> Good catch, as the Pres. is surely gonna call his friends in the bluetooth club and wind up giving himself up that way (unknowningly, but giving himself up).


I'm on business and watching this live by myself. I couldn't pause it like I normally do and tell my prediction to my wife. I had to tell someone.


----------



## Langree (Apr 29, 2004)

High Treason, the gift that keeps on giving.


----------



## terpfan1980 (Jan 28, 2002)

Wow, a few remaining twists here at the end. I'm wondering if perhaps the last twist will help set up next season, or will everything end here?


----------



## Graymalkin (Mar 20, 2001)

I don't like how this last twist is going...


----------



## Langree (Apr 29, 2004)

Graymalkin said:


> I don't like how this last twist is going...


me niether


----------



## Graymalkin (Mar 20, 2001)

Damn, the Chinese have transporter technology. They got Jack onto a ship at sea in less than 10 minutes.

Even with the FTL SUV's that CTU has, we can't beat that. We're screwed. 

Good setup for next season. Jack teams up with Orlando Jones to do Rush Hour IV.


----------



## terpfan1980 (Jan 28, 2002)

It seems an awful lot that this twist will set up next season.

Definitely an interesting turn and kind of wraps up an old loose end, whether we like it or not.


----------



## terpfan1980 (Jan 28, 2002)

Graymalkin said:


> Damn, the Chinese have transporter technology. They got Jack onto a ship at sea in less than 10 minutes.
> 
> Even with the FTL SUV's that CTU has, we can't beat that. We're screwed.


Mr. Sulu, ooops make that Captain Sulu, must have been working with Mr. Scott to get those transporters working. Maybe they did it for practice before going to grab the whales??


----------



## harvscar (Dec 7, 2001)

Nice, Chloe and the gang have to break Jack out of a Chinese prison.
That photo of Edgar and Chloe was the worst thing I've seen.


----------



## Graymalkin (Mar 20, 2001)

So, Chloe has an ex-husband. Was this mentioned before?

Bill Buchanan and the lady from Homeland Security. Some sparks there?


----------



## terpfan1980 (Jan 28, 2002)

harvscar said:


> Nice, Chloe and the gang have to break Jack out of a Chinese prison.
> That photo of Edgar and Chloe was the worst thing I've seen.


I hope I'm not spoiling things based on any reading from EW, TV Guide or similar, but I really expect next season will be about some sort of prisoner/spy exchange between the Chinese and the U.S.A.

Jack certainly is as tough as Henderson was, and he won't give up any real information, but as trade bait he can be incredibly valuable and would likely help to spring at least one Chinese agent, if not several.


----------



## Todd (Oct 7, 1999)

Isn't there supposed to be a movie between now and next season...

Quite the ending to Day 5. Now I'll have to go back and watch the Day 1 DVD's that I got recently since this is the first season I've watched it.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

It was nice to see Mick again! (Even if he was playing pretty much the same character...)

At least he was more useful here than on La Femme Nikita.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

What about the guys that Logan was in cahoots with?


----------



## Sirius Black (Dec 26, 2001)

Todd said:


> Isn't there supposed to be a movie between now and next season...


It was called _The Sentinel_


----------



## Paperboy2003 (Mar 30, 2004)

Man, can't the writers at least give Jack a few minutes to get some nookie!

Give the guy a break


----------



## Sirius Black (Dec 26, 2001)

Langree said:


> I was hoping the second hour was a 42 minute torture session with Logan.


A confession made under threat of or during (real) torture is hardly admissable.


----------



## Langree (Apr 29, 2004)

Bierboy said:


> What about the guys that Logan was in cahoots with?


Maybe they in cahoots with the Chinese.

I hope that's not one plotline left hanging and forgotten, everthing else got pretty well wrapped up. Tho I will miss seeing Logan squirm, he's useless to his buddies now.


----------



## Langree (Apr 29, 2004)

Sirius Black said:


> A confession made under threat of or during (real) torture is hardly admissable.


still wouldn't mind seeing it.. spoilsport


----------



## MikeMar (Jan 7, 2005)

Sirius Black said:


> A confession made under threat of or during (real) torture is hardly admissable.


Yeah def, that's why it was smart for Jack to do what he did.


----------



## cheerdude (Feb 27, 2001)

So even though I am a couple of eps behind - i've been reading what went on tonight.

Was there another mole revealed? If so ... who?

And does CTU know that Jack is Big Trouble in Little China?


----------



## Langree (Apr 29, 2004)

cheerdude said:


> So even though I am a couple of eps behind - i've been reading what went on tonight.
> 
> Was there another mole revealed? If so ... who?
> 
> And does CTU know that Jack is Big Trouble in Little China?


No and No, for once nobody turned coat.


----------



## markp99 (Mar 21, 2002)

How is Jack going to grab Miles by the throat and pop his head off if he's on some cargo ship headed for Shanghai?

That's one loose thread I would have liked to see get tied off.


----------



## Todd (Oct 7, 1999)

Paperboy2003 said:


> Give the guy a break


And some sleep!


----------



## Zevida (Nov 8, 2003)

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=2893187#post2893187

Looks like I was a little early in thinking the season would end with Jack being hauled off to China - a year early!

I thought these two episodes were GREAT. In fact, I think that this season had the best first two episodes and the best last two episodes of any season thus far. The middle part of the season dragged on a bit and got a little off track at times (I still enjoyed it), but we started with a fantastic bang and ended with some serious excitement.

My favorite moments include: Jack taking out Henderson in cold blood. That is one man you do not want to cross. (And how weird is it that I found him even hotter after he shot a defenseless man?) Also, the look on Jack's face when he was with Logan in the helicopter and wouldn't talk to him. Pure disdain and total smugness. Excellent facial expression Kiefer! And, the look on the FL's face when Logan was being escorted away. Go Martha! Although, it would have been nice to see her take Logan out, this was sweet justice as well.

When Jack didn't get the confession out of Logan and then wouldn't shoot him, I yelled "F---" at the TV. I seriously did not know how they'd get out of that one! It wasn't until Martha was goading Logan in the hanger that I though "duh, Jack bugged him! Jack rocks!" I actually yelled at the TV a lot these two episodes - those are the marks of good 24 episodes, it means I'm all emotionally invested! 

I knew it was the Chinese guys as soon as they attacked him. It had to be the Chinese.

Hopefully next season will start of as exciting as this one did. Is it January yet?


----------



## beeman65 (Oct 18, 2005)

I thought it was a great finale. At least the Chinese plot was addressed this season. They were probably following him all along. I like how it leaves us with a plot for next season. It'll be a long seven months!


----------



## Dssturbo1 (Feb 23, 2005)

the first lady took one for the USA.


----------



## LordKronos (Dec 28, 2003)

Langree said:


> No and No, for once nobody turned coat.


Maybe not this episode, but there was the slimebag that erased the recording a few weeks ago.


----------



## Langree (Apr 29, 2004)

LordKronos said:


> Maybe not this episode, but there was the slimebag that erased the recording a few weeks ago.


We made it 2 hours without a mole or such, really screws up the 24 drinking game.


----------



## tomm1079 (May 10, 2005)

Dssturbo1 said:


> the first lady took one for the USA.


oh she took one all right


----------



## Billyh1026 (May 21, 2006)

Bierboy said:


> What about the guys that Logan was in cahoots with?


Yeah, they just kinda left that thread flapping in the wind huh?? Tied everything else up but those guys...guess they show up next year with the Reds and Jack.

Also, did you all REALLY like the way the writers copped out on the way they eventually got Logan to admit (on some sort of recording that didn't get stolen/wiped out/hidden/etc) that he was in on it? I think it was kinda lame and seemed like it was an afterthought to them and second to getting the Reds time warping Jack onto the freighter. The fact that Logan was in on the whole thing and that CTU could't pin it on him was the crux of the show this year...and Martha gets it on a pen in a hangar? C'mon...that part, to me, just bit the big one. The rest of the show was really good but that part disappointed me.


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

We watched it with a group of us fans. It was great!

I am proud to say, as soon as the Prez started putting stuff BACK into his coat, I knew Jack had done something. I said it to the group and loved it when it was proved right.

The BEST moment. The look of pure 'ha we got you' on Marthas face as they took the prez away. She had the most wonderful smirk. Oh yeah!!!!!

Second best was Henderson and no bullets. And saddest - chloe and the picture.


----------



## cyke93 (Jan 29, 2004)

most of the 2 episodes were really nothing i thought, i guess ive been kinda used to it. what was good was the last half hour with how the president was caught confessing. i actually didnt see that one coming and thought the device was on the wife. 

i thought though, that the germans were the one grab jack, because jack gave them a fake list. but i feel they will play an important role next season.


----------



## painkiller (Jun 23, 2005)

I wonder who's gonna tell Miles he no longer has a job at the White House?

Now that - his new boss - is no longer The Boss? heh heh.

Those red blinking things must be his eyeballs by now.


----------



## Fl_Gulfer (May 27, 2005)

Great Series can't wait till January.....maybe I can I get a year older that month.


----------



## Kamakzie (Jan 8, 2004)

How long until the First Lady hooks up with Aaron Pierce?


----------



## hefe (Dec 5, 2000)

So, how will Jack get back to LA before Day 6? They can't really have him in China. It would take most of the season just to get back home.


----------



## zalusky (Apr 5, 2002)

President Logan kept saying Jack would be taken care of and we all just presumed it would be some secret service guy. Its pretty clear he called the chinese to take him quietly away.


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

Dssturbo1 said:


> the first lady took one for the USA.


The worst 4 minutes of her life.


----------



## Langree (Apr 29, 2004)

busyba said:


> The worst 4 minutes of her life.


and that was probably a twofer.


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

Mike Novic's eyes were extra shifty this episode!  At one point, just as the helicopter takes off, they cut to a shot ov Novic standing next to the First Lady and he gives her a double-take with just his eyes. I just about lost it!


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

Langree said:


> and that was probably a twofer.


And her hair wasn't even mussed up.

You know, if they had actually shown the Logans doing it, I think that would have been an even more horrifying love scene than Vito and the fireman from the Village People on 'The Sopranos'.


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

Dssturbo1 said:


> the first lady took one for the USA.


I wonder if Logan gave her The Shocker?


----------



## gchance (Dec 6, 2002)

I'm sorry, but I gotta ask...

What's "the good of the country?" I don't think anyone really defined it.

Greg


----------



## Langree (Apr 29, 2004)

Y'know, maybe while jack is on the slow boat to China he'll finally get to go to the bathroom.


----------



## smak (Feb 11, 2000)

For a moment there I thought we were going to see something like:

Buchanan "Great job today Chloe"
Chloe "You too Mr Buchanan"
Buchanan" Hey Chloe, I was about to go get some breakfast and..."



hefe said:


> So, how will Jack get back to LA before Day 6? They can't really have him in China. It would take most of the season just to get back home.


Won't he get back before he leaves?? If they get some good wind, they can call it "26" next year. 

-smak-


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

Langree said:


> Y'know, maybe while jack is on the slow boat to China he'll finally get to go to the bathroom.


I'm pretty sure he dropped a load in his pants once he saw the Chinese.


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

The worst part about being captured by the Chinese is that even if they release him, he'll just want to be captured again 2 hours later.....


----------



## spikedavis (Nov 23, 2003)

busyba said:


> The worst part about being captured by the Chinese is that even if they release him, he'll just want to be captured again 2 hours later.....


*rimshot*


----------



## TIVOSciolist (Oct 13, 2003)

beeman65 said:


> At least the Chinese plot was addressed this season. They were probably following him all along. I like how it leaves us with a plot for next season.


Yeh! The Chinese are back!

Tzi Ma is a great actor.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

So cancermatt gets his satisfaction and Rob Helmerichs is still waiting for his. 

Decent episodes. Not the best, but definitely better than the lame ending to last season.

Did anyone else notice the blatant Sprint/Nextel/Fox News plug just before Logan gave his speech at the airfield?


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

Is Romano part of the Chinese connection? Or is he just a dead end puppetmaster. With no president or henderson to control, no need for Jack to find out about him? I am wondering when/if we will see him again.
Also wondered why would Jack believe that his daughter would know to call him There? and at that time? Wouldn't that throw some red lights up? 

I loved this season but really didn't like the last five minutes. I have not seen any other 24's so the chinese meant nothing to me and I am wondering what the hoohaw is about. What 'day' did Jack run into the chinese before? I need to go get that dvd set so I can catch up.


----------



## Zevida (Nov 8, 2003)

betts4 said:


> What 'day' did Jack run into the chinese before? I need to go get that dvd set so I can catch up.


Last season, Day 4. It's the whole reason Jack was supposed to be dead at the beginning of this season. Definitely get the DVDs and watch.



devdogaz said:


> Did anyone else notice the blatant Sprint/Nextel/Fox News plug just before Logan gave his speech at the airfield?


I couldn't figure out the point of that. I actually had expected Chloe to some how interrupt the Fox News feed and start broadcasting Logan's confession over the air and Mike would see it on his phone - that was the only reason I could think for that shot. It didn't dawn on me it was product placement (I guess since I didn't bother looking at the phone).


----------



## Sirius Black (Dec 26, 2001)

betts4 said:


> I loved this season but really didn't like the last five minutes. I have not seen any other 24's so the chinese meant nothing to me and I am wondering what the hoohaw is about. What 'day' did Jack run into the chinese before? I need to go get that dvd set so I can catch up.


He had an incident occur while carrying out an assignment on the grounds of the Chinese embassy in Los Angeles last season. It did not go as smoothly as anticipated. The Chinese government took it personally. Without going into great detail and spoiling the previous season in case you netflix, rent, etc, it, that's all I'll say.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

hefe said:


> So, how will Jack get back to LA before Day 6? They can't really have him in China. It would take most of the season just to get back home.


Since it will be a year (give or take) later, I'm sure he'll already be free by then, unless the Chinese for some reason bring him back to LA (or wherever Day 6 takes place).


----------



## speedcouch (Oct 23, 2003)

Bierboy said:


> What about the guys that Logan was in cahoots with?


Exactly! What a unsatisfying conclusion to the whole storyline! :down: Instead of wrapping things up by having the President tell us who was behind his actions, we go off on another story of Jack being kidnapped for next season. But what should I expect from Fox?

But glad Aaron survived! 

Cheryl


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

betts4 said:


> The BEST moment. The look of pure 'ha we got you' on Marthas face as they took the prez away. She had the most wonderful smirk. Oh yeah!!!!!
> .


mike wasn't exactly frowning



devdogaz said:


> Did anyone else notice the blatant Sprint/Nextel/Fox News plug just before Logan gave his speech at the airfield?


and cisco once again

does no one thing chloe's ex didn't look like her type? That was about the biggest shock this ep.  We knew everything else would come out ok but talk about oil/water. And she wasn't even all that mean to him. Maybe there's hope.

Wheres wayne?????? Not even they knew where he was. And jack deserves to be in china. With how many different frequencies and transmitters outside, no way would they have to transfer kim to a landline. DUH jack! And again, the chinese get thru the perimeter. I can't believe bill was going after ms homeland. Maybe stress does bring enemies together. You can do better bill!

i hope they trade audrey for jack so we dont have to see her anymore. And was disappointed heller didn't come back for at least saying goodbye to the prez from his hospital bed or something.

I guess they have to give us the same VP back right?


----------



## markymark_ctown (Oct 11, 2004)

a few random thoughts:

- Best 24 ending ever, imho.

- Chloe has an ex?

- Romance between CTU and Homeland...whodda thunk it?

- What happened to the Wayne Palmer?


----------



## Sirius Black (Dec 26, 2001)

markymark_ctown said:


> a few random thoughts:
> 
> - What happened to the Wayne Palmer?


It wouldn't have been as rewarding but I thought for a moment that Wayne was going to pay Logan back for his brother's death. Assassination style.

Why were U.S. Marshalls following the president around?


----------



## IndyJones1023 (Apr 1, 2002)

Holy crap! We have to wait until January? Noooooooo!


----------



## ezwinner701 (May 18, 2005)

GREAT Season, but i just knew the chinese would come back at the end, Imentioned that last time but no one responded. Who was SHOCKED by that?

Also with Romano, you can bet he's going to be back, they never bring someone mysterious in and not follow up. Look how they continued with mandy. The other dude who gave up that hot chick might be back too. The russians? he said they won't forget him for destroying his treo.


----------



## NoThru22 (May 6, 2005)

Why do people think the ending took place in real time? It was obviously sometime later as he had been beaten up. I thought the fact that they dropped the clock was the obvious hat tip to that fact.

It was clear to me that the plan to "take care" of Jack was tipping off the Chinese that he was still alive. Now he will have reason to get revenge on the 4 conspirators. Since Logan will probably cut a deal and resign and go free, Jack will be able to interrogate him for real next season!


----------



## Frank_M (Sep 9, 2001)

I liked the end too. And really, most people would probably prefer to be attacked by ninjas than talk to Kim on the phone anyway.


----------



## hefe (Dec 5, 2000)

NoThru22 said:


> Why do people think the ending took place in real time? It was obviously sometime later as he had been beaten up. I thought the fact that they dropped the clock was the obvious hat tip to that fact.


Because in the very start they said that the "following takes place between 6 AM and 7 AM."


----------



## LordKronos (Dec 28, 2003)

zalusky said:


> President Logan kept saying Jack would be taken care of and we all just presumed it would be some secret service guy. Its pretty clear he called the chinese to take him quietly away.


Somehow, I didn't even think of that.


----------



## LordKronos (Dec 28, 2003)

I liked the ending also, but I was super peeved with it for a moment. I jumped up and yelled "we've got 2 minutes left, and they're gonna bring back cougar girl?!?!?!?!?!?!"


----------



## crowfan (Dec 27, 2003)

Didn't they also tick off the last four seconds at the very end, like they do at the end of every episode?


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

Ninjas! Hot damn! Now I'm really looking forward to next year. Every show should have Ninjas.


----------



## dsb411 (Sep 29, 2004)

busyba said:


> The worst part about being captured by the Chinese is that even if they release him, he'll just want to be captured again 2 hours later.....


Jack musta had something to eat... did you see how swollen his face was from the MSG?


----------



## jlb (Dec 13, 2001)

Loved this episode(s) too.

I thought it was great seeing the Chinese at the end.

Does anyone else think Jack will also have to deal with the rap of killing Henderson in cold blood (we did have the petty officer surviving after all).


----------



## Bars & Tone (Aug 28, 2004)

Dssturbo1 said:


> the first lady took one for the USA.


Yeah, right there in the oval orifice.


----------



## hefe (Dec 5, 2000)

jlb said:


> Loved this episode(s) too.
> 
> I thought it was great seeing the Chinese at the end.
> 
> Does anyone else think Jack will also have to deal with the rap of killing Henderson in cold blood (we did have the petty officer surviving after all).


Maybe that will be the pretext for "freeing" him from the Chinese...extradition to face trial for that crime. If the next Pres can work that out...


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

Dssturbo1 said:


> the first lady took one for the USA.


Nah. She wanted it.


----------



## DancnDude (Feb 7, 2001)

The finale was really good. I was impressed that they came up with a good storyline again this year.

I thought it was funny that the first lady told the president that she didn't want to hold him up in the helicopter. He takes off and has the "detour" with Jack. Then during the commercial he gets back in the helicopter and gets to the airport for the funeral where his wife is waiting for him.


----------



## JPA2825 (May 15, 2000)

Here's how things went in our house last night:

Correct Prediction - Jack gave Henderson a gun w/ no bullets

Missed Prediction - Hidden cameras in hangar w/ break into live telecast instead of audio in pen

Most Outlandish Prediction - Wayne Palmer bursts from David Palmer's casket during ceremony & wastes Logan


----------



## cwoody222 (Nov 13, 1999)

bdowell said:


> And witnessed Jack dealing with Henderson even....


I thought that was going to come back to haunt Jack later in the episode. Guess not.

Probably too small of a detail (with a minor character, too) to matter next year.


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

yes the last seconds were ticked until 7:00

So isn't the media gonna catch wind of this?What can be secret with a bunch of people there at the press conference, whispering, then the prez is whisked away. Sure it could be a 'national emergency' at the time, but everyone heard Ms logan yell those things and saw her being taken in the hangar. Then if he resigns tomorrow..well. Gossip for sure. I guess they could plant a 'failing health' leak or something. (ala Bartlet)

Also they had to have heard logan say to take orders from him and not whoever else was there.....and whatever else he said (didnt he say to arrest someone or something like that?) loved how they all turned against him though. No, you dont give me orders anymore. 

They really needed aaron and wayne there though....that would have made it a 10.


----------



## Paperboy2003 (Mar 30, 2004)

I too thought Wayne Palmer was going to off Logan. 

Wouldn't the AG want to make sure the recording wasn't toyed with? 

Why was Jack free to go and walk around at the end before captured by the Chinese? Shouldn't he have to answer some questions, after all, he did kidnap the Prez.

How would the Ninjas get into what should've been a very secure location?

How is it that every phone call, from everywhere on Earth, can get patched to Jack's cell phone (who's battery NEVER runs out), yet he has to walk into a bldg when his own daughter calls?


----------



## cwoody222 (Nov 13, 1999)

Wow, I guess I'm in the minority. I thought last night's 2 hours was boring.

Too quick of a wrap-up of the sub and the killings of Henderson and the Russian-missle guy
No real resolution (as much as you can have in 24 hour land) for Wayne or Miles
Obvious ending (both the FLOTUS setting up her husband and the Chinese)
Boo! for breaking the "real time" thing with the ending (and for copying Alias' mid-season finale)
There was no need to introduce a brand new character (Chloe's husband) this late in the game

I did like Henderson getting his and the look on Martha's face when the AG guys came to take the Prez away

So is the movie due out BEFORE next season?



Spoiler



The movie's going to take place in Europe, NOT in real time



If so, maybe the film is about Jack escaping from China?

I hope they don't just go forward in time until a time that he's released/escaped because then it ruins the whole idea of having a cliff-hanger. We want to see HOW he gets out!

If next season is before the movie, then I really don't know where they're going with this whole China thing (well, except for to China  )


----------



## IndyJones1023 (Apr 1, 2002)

They're not doing a movie.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

JPA2825 said:


> Correct Prediction - Jack gave Henderson a gun w/ no bullets


Predictable, but stupid. Why do shows insist on portraying experienced gun-handlers as so stupid they can't recognize the significantly lower weight of an unloaded gun?

(I know, I know--it's US they think are stupid!)


----------



## BetterYeti (Aug 24, 2004)

Not only did Jack kill Henderson in cold blood, he didn't even give Henderson a chance to monologue first.


----------



## cwoody222 (Nov 13, 1999)

IndyJones1023 said:


> They're not doing a movie.


No? (seriously, was this all rumor that was debunked?)

http://www.allheadlinenews.com/articles/7003491262

(spoiler for movie - if there is one - locale)


----------



## IndyJones1023 (Apr 1, 2002)

Keifer was on Jimmy Kimmel and said there wasn't enough time to squeeze it in this summer and that they wanted to do it right, so they're waiting.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

Great finale. Best one since season 1 (which I still rank as the best, but not much better than this one). Some random thoughts:

I'm getting a bit tired of them stopping disasters with seconds to go. Just once, end it with 5 minutes to go. Also it seemed a bit contrived that Henderson would be out of bullets.

I didn't catch that Jack had switched the pen to have the bug in it. I just thought he was having a moral moment by not offing the Prez (and that wouldn't have solved anything if he had). But when 1st Lady seduced the Prez, I know somehow he was being bugged. I wonder if the 1st Lady knew there was a bug

No resolution with Miles....boooooooo. I actually thought he could have been the person to help Chloe rather than her ex (and that was a surprise, eh?). That could have been how he redeamed himself. Not sure how they could have written that in though...but he did know about the initial recording...

They never mentioned how / when Jack was released. 

I was YELLING at the TV when the call came through "from Kim" that he should NOT answer it!! I figured it was the bluetooths, but it was the Chinese which makes sense. Anyone else think there's a connection between the bluetooths and the Chinese? First I thought maybe they would trade Jack TO the bluetooths for something, now I'm thinking that they are connected in some way. 

I think disasters to the L.A. area are about done. Who would want to live there anymore? So, I think it's good if they move the plot to China next year, at least at the start. On the local news on the Fox affiliate in NYC, they were talking up the possibility that Jack could be saving NYC next year. After all, you would think if there's a CTU unit in L.A., there has to be one in NYC? Maybe Chloe and Buchanan or the Homeland Security woman will head CTU there.


----------



## Sirius Black (Dec 26, 2001)

When did talk of a 24 movie start?


----------



## TB805 (Oct 13, 2005)

question: who is the actor who played Graham (bald guy)? 

thanks


----------



## IndyJones1023 (Apr 1, 2002)

You mean Morris, Chloe's ex?


----------



## Jericho Dog (Feb 10, 2006)

smak said:


> For a moment there I thought we were going to see something like:
> 
> Buchanan "Great job today Chloe"
> Chloe "You too Mr Buchanan"
> ...


The absolute BEST part of the night was when Buchanan asks Karen about breakfast, then walks over to Chloe and my wife says in her best Buchanan voice... "Hey, I was thinking about getting some breakfast before going home..."

Had to pause the TiVo we were laughing so hard!!
:up: :up: :up:


----------



## TB805 (Oct 13, 2005)

not her ex. he was "Morris"...I mean the guy in cahoots with Logan...thanks


----------



## dtle (Dec 12, 2001)

Steveknj said:


> I wonder if the 1st Lady knew there was a bug


Of course she did. She broke into a smile for a brief moment when the Prez admitted to all those things. It was great acting!


----------



## IndyJones1023 (Apr 1, 2002)

TB805 said:


> not her ex. he was "Morris"...I mean the guy in cahoots with Logan...thanks


The bluetooth guy?


----------



## NoThru22 (May 6, 2005)

crowfan said:


> Didn't they also tick off the last four seconds at the very end, like they do at the end of every episode?





NoThru22 said:


> I thought the fact that they dropped the clock was the obvious hat tip to that fact.


----------



## Bars & Tone (Aug 28, 2004)

TB805 said:


> question: who is the actor who played Graham (bald guy)?


Bluetooth "Helicopter" Romano is Paul McCrane


----------



## IndyJones1023 (Apr 1, 2002)

I call him Emil.


----------



## TAsunder (Aug 6, 2003)

I actually thought chloe's ex was perfect for her. He's basically her exact opposite. Always complimenting her and being comforting, as a foil to her constant insults and coldness. I liked how he kept calling her sweetheart and what not.

I'm hoping the chinese have their own jack bauer and the two team up. Chow Yun Fat maybe.


----------



## NoThru22 (May 6, 2005)

cwoody222 said:


> I hope they don't just go forward in time until a time that he's released/escaped because then it ruins the whole idea of having a cliff-hanger.


You mean like they did with the David Palmer being poisened cliffhanger? They solved that... three years later in a videogame after they showed him alive and well.


----------



## dmaneyapanda (Jan 16, 2000)

Am I the only one who thinks Jack may have kept his bargain with Henderson? Jack didn't shoot him...until the navy guy was there to see it. Then the gratuitous shot of him in the body bag. I don't remember seeing any blood. And Henderson did play unconscious when he was back at CTU medical - playing dead might not be too big a stretch either.

It would be the perfect "Jack helps world believe Henderson is dead and can escape" plan.

Also, Graham is played by Paul McCrane.


----------



## IndyJones1023 (Apr 1, 2002)

Henderson not only organized the assassination of Palmer, but he killed Tony, too. No way would Jack let him live.


----------



## crowfan (Dec 27, 2003)

But my point was that they *didn't* drop the clock. It was there. Meaning that the scene on the ship happened in real time too. Right?


----------



## cowboys2002 (Jun 15, 2001)

busyba said:


> And her hair wasn't even mussed up.
> 
> You know, if they had actually shown the Logans doing it, I think that would have been an even more horrifying love scene than Vito and the fireman from the Village People on 'The Sopranos'.


eeeeeeeeeeeeeewwwwwwwwwww!


----------



## MikeMar (Jan 7, 2005)

I'm def thinking next season will take place in China. That would be sweet

Remember one of the commercials at the beginning of the year. I'm going to butcher it but something like

First season Jack saved the president
2nd season he saved LA
3rd Season he saved the US
4th Season he saved north america
Today he has to save the world
....
tomorrow he has to save China


----------



## 5thcrewman (Sep 23, 2003)

Jack captured by the Chinese- Will there be a 'Queen of Hearts' next season?


----------



## hefe (Dec 5, 2000)

From the website summary:



> *6:57 A.M.*
> A beaten and bloody Jack is dragged into a dark room. The men remove their masks and reveal that they are Chinese. Their leader is Cheng, the head of security from the Chinese Consulate who threatened the American government to turn over Jack for his raid on the consulate building eighteen months ago. China has a long memory, Cheng says. Did you really think that we would forget? Jack can barely speak, but begs to make one phone call. Jack wants them to kill him, but Cheng says he is too valuable to kill.
> 
> *6:59 A.M.*
> Cheng has Jack kidnapped aboard a Chinese shipping boat. It is already sailing the ocean.


----------



## MikeMar (Jan 7, 2005)

I thought the whole beating scene where Jack wanted to die was ON THE BOAT 

what are the times from when he gets kidnapped to when we see him at 6:57


----------



## hefe (Dec 5, 2000)

MikeMar said:


> I thought the whole beating scene where Jack wanted to die was ON THE BOAT
> 
> what are the times from when he gets kidnapped to when we see him at 6:57


...


> 6:48 A.M.
> Jack goes in the building and picks up the phone. There is no one there. Suddenly, a masked man comes up from behind and gags Jacks mouth. Jack tries to fight off the other masked men, but the chloroform in the gag makes him pass out. The men whisk him into a room and shut the door.


----------



## MikeMar (Jan 7, 2005)

So they had 11 min to get him from the phone to the boat. Seems possible, not probable, but possible


----------



## hefe (Dec 5, 2000)

MikeMar said:


> So they had 11 min to get him from the phone to the boat. Seems possible, not probable, but possible


And out of dock and out to sea... It's a stretch, although not the worst we've seen...


----------



## Mike20878 (Jun 8, 2001)

So, did Bill happen to have a tie with him at CTU? At the end of last week's episode he was wearing a blazer and open shirt, no tie. The beginning of last night's episode he's wearing a tie all of a sudden.


----------



## MikeMar (Jan 7, 2005)

hefe said:


> And out of dock and out to sea... It's a stretch, although not the worst we've seen...


IF they take him right from there, and the boat is somewhat close, they can get there in 5 min, a few min total to get him on there and beat him up. If it was 15 i can def see it. 11 is not too bad in 24 time


----------



## Bars & Tone (Aug 28, 2004)

hefe said:


> And out of dock and out to sea...


EXACTLY!!
And people think Steve Jobs has a Reality Distortion Field??? Sheesh!!


----------



## DRobbins (Dec 23, 2001)

MikeMar said:


> IF they take him right from there, and the boat is somewhat close, they can get there in 5 min, a few min total to get him on there and beat him up. If it was 15 i can def see it. 11 is not too bad in 24 time


Okay, I can suspend my disbelief enough to buy into the Chinese grabbing Jack and getting him into the boat and out to sea in 11 minutes. But what I can't believe is that in 11 minutes, he'd wake up from his chloroform (or whatever chemical they used)-induced sleep and be beaten up badly enough that he'd beg them to finish him off. Jack is much tougher than that.


----------



## hefe (Dec 5, 2000)

DRobbins said:


> Okay, I can suspend my disbelief enough to buy into the Chinese grabbing Jack and getting him into the boat and out to sea in 11 minutes. But what I can't believe is that in 11 minutes, he'd wake up from his chloroform (or whatever chemical they used)-induced sleep and be beaten up badly enough that he'd beg them to finish him off. Jack is much tougher than that.


No, _that part _ only took 9 minutes. It was 2 mintues after that they revealed they were on a ship.


----------



## Mystic6 (Oct 31, 2004)

Mike20878 said:


> So, did Bill happen to have a tie with him at CTU? At the end of last week's episode he was wearing a blazer and open shirt, no tie. The beginning of last night's episode he's wearing a tie all of a sudden.


And when did Audrey change her bra to the black one under that sheer top??


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

Steveknj said:


> ...I figured it was the bluetooths...


Shouldn't it be "blueTEETH"?


----------



## Tyrannosullyrex (Oct 6, 2004)

They were at an airport, maybe they had a chopper waiting to take the ninjas and jack to the boat which was already at sea.


----------



## hefe (Dec 5, 2000)

Tyrannosullyrex said:


> They were at an airport, maybe they had a chopper waiting to take the ninjas and jack to the boat which was already at sea.


Were they? I wasn't sure where they were at that time.

Jack had the chopper land at some random warehouse with the Pres, and he was taken into custody at 6:23. We next see Jack at 6:47 with Audrey, and he's kidnapped a minute later. Had they moved somewhere else in that 20+ minutes? If not, it's even more unlikely that he was taken to sea in 11 minutes. (Or 9 minutes, if a chopper took him to the ship.)


----------



## Tyrannosullyrex (Oct 6, 2004)

hefe said:


> Were they? I wasn't sure where they were at that time.
> 
> Jack had the chopper land at some random warehouse with the Pres, and he was taken into custody at 6:23. We next see Jack at 6:47 with Audrey, and he's kidnapped a minute later. Had they moved somewhere else in that 20+ minutes? If not, it's even more unlikely that he was taken to sea in 11 minutes. (Or 9 minutes, if a chopper took him to the ship.)


Well, they were putting Palmer's body on a plane to send him to Arlington. Assumed it was an airport of some sort.


----------



## PJO1966 (Mar 5, 2002)

JPA2825 said:


> Correct Prediction - Jack gave Henderson a gun w/ no bullets


Within the 24 universe... that was pretty unbelievable. Henderson trained Jack. He would have checked immediately to see if the gun was loaded.


----------



## hefe (Dec 5, 2000)

Tyrannosullyrex said:


> Well, they were putting Palmer's body on a plane to send him to Arlington. Assumed it was an airport of some sort.


But that's not where _Jack _ was, was it? Did they bring him there?

(Memory failing...)


----------



## PJO1966 (Mar 5, 2002)

We were laughing at the last shot...

"Jack got Shanghaied!"


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

MikeMar said:


> IF they take him right from there, and the boat is somewhat close, they can get there in 5 min, a few min total to get him on there and beat him up. If it was 15 i can def see it. 11 is not too bad in 24 time


Maybe ship was at sea already, and he was helicoptered (is that a word?) out there...


----------



## hefe (Dec 5, 2000)

Steveknj said:


> Maybe ship was at sea already, and he was helicoptered (is that a word?) out there...


...always read to the end of the thread first...


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

Tyrannosullyrex said:


> They were at an airport, maybe they had a chopper waiting to take the ninjas and jack to the boat which was already at sea.


Ninjas don't need no chopper!


----------



## Sirius Black (Dec 26, 2001)

Not to mention, even if the Chinese did kill him, Jack Bauer would just reanimate himself.


----------



## PJO1966 (Mar 5, 2002)

Up until the point where the Chinese guy told Jack that he was too valuable to kill, I thought the whole thing of Keifer signing up for two more years was a publicity ruse to keep us off track. Thankfully I was wrong...

Long Live Jack Bauer!


----------



## getreal (Sep 29, 2003)

DRobbins said:


> ... what I can't believe is that in 11 minutes, he'd wake up from his chloroform (or whatever chemical they used)-induced sleep and be beaten up badly enough that he'd beg them to finish him off. Jack is much tougher than that.


Especially for a guy who has had to endure so much action and no rest or drink or food for 24+ hours, to awaken from chloroform and a severe beating after just a few minutes ... an apparent weakling such as myself would have stayed passed out for at least 8 hours, if not "24".

That could be the whole formula for next season:
"The following takes place between 7 am and 8 am .... Zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz ...."
"The following takes place between 8 am and 9 am .... Zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz ...."
"The following takes place between 9 am and 10 am .... Zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz ...."
etc. etc. etc.

Okay, so this was my first season of watching "24" ... this joke has probably been made after every season.


----------



## tryptoneCRG (Apr 22, 2006)

bdowell said:


> Mr. Sulu, ooops make that Captain Sulu, must have been working with Mr. Scott to get those transporters working. Maybe they did it for practice before going to grab the whales??


Whoa!!! That was Sulu wasnt it. Thanks man...good catch. :up:


----------



## TIVOSciolist (Oct 13, 2003)

Mystic6 said:


> And when did Audrey change her bra to the black one under that sheer top??


I noticed the bra; I didn't note the significance of the color.

This kind of important information is why I come here to the Forums after every episode.


----------



## Bars & Tone (Aug 28, 2004)

Tyrannosullyrex said:


> They were at an airport...


No, they were at an abandoned printing plant.
We'd have to assume that in addition to the curfew, LA would be a "No-fly Zone".
Of course with Logan's help, I suppose the Chinese could have flown in.


----------



## 5thcrewman (Sep 23, 2003)

5thcrewman said:


> Jack captured by the Chinese- Will there be a 'Queen of Hearts' next season?


I meant 'Manchurian Candidate'-style....not Capt. Sulu-wise!!  NTTAWWT


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

Steveknj said:


> But when 1st Lady seduced the Prez, I know somehow he was being bugged. I wonder if the 1st Lady knew there was a bug
> 
> .


she had to, she was asking very pointed questions that would lead to specific answers. She wasn't just babbling. Logan sure was stupid not remembering jack touched his stuff.

one thing though...IF the prez didn't go to check on his wife...all bets off..no show ending



crowfan said:


> But my point was that they *didn't* drop the clock. It was there. Meaning that the scene on the ship happened in real time too. Right?


well...the sex 'non scene' pretty much killed the real time aspect for me



Mystic6 said:


> And when did Audrey change her bra to the black one under that sheer top??


classy eh?


----------



## getreal (Sep 29, 2003)

newsposter said:


> ...the sex 'non scene' pretty much killed the real time aspect for me ...


Didn't the seduction take place with Logan removing his jacket just before a commercial break, and then we returned 2 minutes later to see Logan fully dressed again and helping to zip up the back of the FLOTUS dress? Wham-bam-thank you ma'am ...


----------



## DRobbins (Dec 23, 2001)

getreal said:


> Didn't the seduction take place with Logan removing his jacket just before a commercial break, and then we returned 2 minutes later to see Logan fully dressed again and helping to zip up the back of the FLOTUS dress? Wham-bam-thank you ma'am ...


Yeah, the whole sex thing went way too fast. I mean, doesn't it take a while for the Viagra to kick in? Or does the POTUS have access to some top secret industrial strength quick-acting Viagra the rest of the creepy old men in the world have yet to acquire?


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

DRobbins said:


> Yeah, the whole sex thing went way too fast. I mean, doesn't it take a while for the Viagra to kick in? Or does the POTUS have access to some top secret industrial strength quick-acting Viagra the rest of the creepy old men in the world have yet to acquire?


Hey, at his age and the stress he's under, it's amazing he even THINKS about sex, let alone doing it and doing it quickly!! Must be the whole power rush thing!!


----------



## dmaneyapanda (Jan 16, 2000)

PJO1966 said:


> Within the 24 universe... that was pretty unbelievable. Henderson trained Jack. He would have checked immediately to see if the gun was loaded.


Unless...the gun was loaded, and Henderson took the bullets out to prove to Jack that he owed him the deal! Dun dun DUN!


----------



## terpfan1980 (Jan 28, 2002)

Darn it, I just realized that we all might have been had in how the Chinese wound up with Jack....

Logan was more than a bit smug in telling the bluetooths that "Mr. Bauer will be taken care of..."

I'm perhaps a bit off in the timeline, but I wonder if perhaps Logan had already been in touch with the Chinese to let them know Jack was alive and well, and perhaps that helped lead to Audrey being followed to get to Jack?

If so, then it's a bit of a stroke of genius for Logan, even if Logan was taken down thanks to Jack's handiwork.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

bdowell said:


> Darn it, I just realized that we all might have been had in how the Chinese wound up with Jack....
> 
> Logan was more than a bit smug in telling the bluetooths that "Mr. Bauer will be taken care of..."
> 
> ...


I realized the same thing...

...about a hundred posts before yours, when zalusky made the same suggestion!


----------



## Jericho Dog (Feb 10, 2006)

getreal said:


> Didn't the seduction take place with Logan removing his jacket just before a commercial break, and then we returned 2 minutes later to see Logan fully dressed again and helping to zip up the back of the FLOTUS dress? Wham-bam-thank you ma'am ...


I thought it was great that after the "commercial sex" with Martha, now all of a suddenly he's got this swagger!
Now he's a playa!
Yo, I'm ready for the chopper! Come wit me grl!

For 23 hours he's DOTUS (Doofus), now he's the MAN! (He's the man!!)LOGAN!

That's right, G, watch out na, check ya space!
:up:


----------



## LordKronos (Dec 28, 2003)

DRobbins said:


> what I can't believe is that in 11 minutes, he'd wake up from his chloroform (or whatever chemical they used)-induced sleep and be beaten up badly enough that he'd beg them to finish him off. Jack is much tougher than that.


Jack wasn't "beaten up badly enough that he'd beg them to finish him off". He was fully aware of how he would be treated in a secret Chinese prison, and the likelihood that he would spend the remainder of his life in such conditions. Probably beaten and tortured to within an inch of his life every day for the next 20 years.


----------



## Jericho Dog (Feb 10, 2006)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> I realized the same thing...
> 
> ...about a hundred posts before yours, when zalusky made the same suggestion!


Thanks for going easy on him........
It's only a hundred posts after all...
...and he did figure it out.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

bdowell said:


> ....Logan was more than a bit smug in telling the bluetooths that "Mr. Bauer will be taken care of..."


...blueTEETH!! blueTEETH!!
Now class, here's the proper use of the English language...


----------



## hefe (Dec 5, 2000)

Bierboy said:


> ...blueTEETH!! blueTEETH!!
> Now class, here's the proper use of the English language...


It's not English language, it's a registered trademark. How do you pluralize that?


----------



## IndyJones1023 (Apr 1, 2002)

Blueteef?


----------



## PJO1966 (Mar 5, 2002)

I would use BlueToothers.


----------



## philw1776 (Jan 19, 2002)

In case Martha reads this forum, I'm available now that it's gone bad with "Charles."


----------



## NoThru22 (May 6, 2005)

Bierboy said:


> ...blueTEETH!! blueTEETH!!
> Now class, here's the proper use of the English language...


When you pluralize a word that is a riff on existing words, but a new word in and of itself, the same gramatical rules do not apply. In fact, I believe in this case, Bluetooths would be the most appropriate. Just like if you have a number of computer mouses, mouses is the right term.


----------



## Todd (Oct 7, 1999)

cwoody222 said:


> No? (seriously, was this all rumor that was debunked?)
> 
> http://www.allheadlinenews.com/articles/7003491262
> 
> (spoiler for movie - if there is one - locale)


The "24" producers were on Rush Limbaugh a few weeks ago and seemed to confirm the movie. It will take place over one day between season's 5 and 6, but obviously will not be in real time, otherwise we'd have a 24 hour movie...


----------



## hefe (Dec 5, 2000)

Todd said:


> The "24" producers were on Rush Limbaugh a few weeks ago and seemed to confirm the movie. It will take place over one day between season's 5 and 6, but obviously will not be in real time, otherwise we'd have a 24 hour movie...


Wasn't there one movie fairly recently that was in real time?

/searches dormant gray matter...


----------



## Todd (Oct 7, 1999)

hefe said:


> Wasn't there one movie fairly recently that was in real time?
> 
> /searches dormant gray matter...


There probably has been, but I can't think of one either. I guess the 24 writers wanted it to take place over a full day though.


----------



## TAsunder (Aug 6, 2003)

There have been a few movies in real time. You might be thinking of the bruce willis / mos def movie though. I forgot the name. 21 blocks or something like that.


----------



## hefe (Dec 5, 2000)

Maybe I'm thinking of this...although I never actually saw it...Nick of Time with Johnny Depp.


----------



## cwoody222 (Nov 13, 1999)

hefe said:


> Wasn't there one movie fairly recently that was in real time?
> 
> /searches dormant gray matter...


Flight 93


----------



## hefe (Dec 5, 2000)

24:The Movie just IPO'd on the Hollywood Stock Exchange. 

http://movies.hsx.com/servlet/SecurityDetail?symbol=24


----------



## cowboys2002 (Jun 15, 2001)

Bars & Tone said:


> No, they were at an abandoned printing plant.
> We'd have to assume that in addition to the curfew, LA would be a "No-fly Zone".
> Of course with Logan's help, I suppose the Chinese could have flown in.


Don't they have "diplomatic immunity". Don't want to turn this into a politic thread, but why is it that in tv shows, movies foreign countries break US laws and run/hide in their embassy's and claim immunity? Maybe the US needs to re-think this! especially post 9/11.

That is of course, I f US Citizens are doing the same!!

Plot twist for season 6...Jack makes it to the US Embassy in China and claims "immunity"!!!


----------



## Idearat (Nov 26, 2000)

hefe said:


> Wasn't there one movie fairly recently that was in real time?
> 
> /searches dormant gray matter...


Maybe you're thinking of _Timecode_ ?

This page shows the split screen, also a _24_ gimmick when up against a commercial break.

http://www.haro-online.com/movies/time_code.html

This predates _24_ by about a year.


----------



## cowboys2002 (Jun 15, 2001)

IndyJones1023 said:


> Blueteef?


Only if you are from the South, or related to Leon Spinks!!!


----------



## dimented (May 21, 2003)

cowboys2002 said:


> Only if you are from the South, ...


No, that would take us right back to BluuTooth.


----------



## gchance (Dec 6, 2002)

I blue my tooth.


----------



## hefe (Dec 5, 2000)

There has got to be a better way to say that.


(Got to use that twice in one day. )


----------



## zalusky (Apr 5, 2002)

Jericho Dog said:


> Thanks for going easy on him........
> It's only a hundred posts after all...
> ...and he did figure it out.


I was going to wait for 200 posts. Anyways I think Logan had the Chinese guys ready to roll but changed it slightly when the Kidnap think occurred. As soon as he was in control again. He probably said to his guys bring Bauer with me to the airport, Then told the chinese to pick him up there.

The Chinese then orchestrated the kidnap unaware that Logan was just overthrown.

The interesting question is did Logan make any deal with the Chinese, and did that have anything to do with their phrase "your much more valuable alive".

Their is a next year thread but lets just say that the chinese thing could go one quarter AKA 6 episodes and then they could jump back to the bluetooth guys or .....


----------



## NoThru22 (May 6, 2005)

hefe said:


> Wasn't there one movie fairly recently that was in real time?
> 
> /searches dormant gray matter...


The majority of Phone Booth was in real time and that had Keifer and split screen in it!


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

BLUETEETH!


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

philw1776 said:


> In case Martha reads this forum, I'm available now that it's gone bad with "Charles."


Aaron Pierce would like a word with you in private....


----------



## hefe (Dec 5, 2000)

Speaking of Aaron, how long did he have to go without someone offering him a moist towelette or something...


----------



## anom (Apr 18, 2005)

gchance said:


> I'm sorry, but I gotta ask...
> 
> What's "the good of the country?" I don't think anyone really defined it.
> 
> Greg


Whatever Jack Bauer says it is.


----------



## Jericho Dog (Feb 10, 2006)

hefe said:
 

> Speaking of Aaron, how long did he have to go without someone offering him a moist towelette or something...


Yeah, I wonder...

Once I was in a car accident, no injuries for me, but the person next to me had a head wound that bled all over my right side, shirt and the top of my pants.
Ambulance came, ER, I was sitting there waiting for news wondering why people were staring at me before I realized I had blood all over my side.

I walked up to the desk, glanced at my shirt, and said "Um... could I have another shirt?" She didn't even flinch, glanced at the blood, "Sure." and got me some scrubs.


----------



## jradford (Dec 28, 2004)

hefe said:


> Speaking of Aaron, how long did he have to go without someone offering him a moist towelette or something...


lol. Seriously, at some point you just gotta use your sleeve. Dry cleaning has to be in his budget.


----------



## Mike20878 (Jun 8, 2001)

Idearat said:


> Maybe you're thinking of _Timecode_ ?
> 
> This page shows the split screen, also a _24_ gimmick when up against a commercial break.
> 
> ...


Check out the picture on the right. Recognize him? Julian Sands, aka Vladimir Bierko! He was in Timecode listed in his filmography as item 20.


----------



## zalusky (Apr 5, 2002)

gchance said:


> I'm sorry, but I gotta ask...
> 
> What's "the good of the country?" I don't think anyone really defined it.
> 
> Greg


It gets a little corrupted when Logan talks. Loosely translated its "Agreeing with my current talking points".

Jack is trying to get elected or stay elected, he is just playing whackamole  with whatever the current issue is. So his good of the country is "The good of the many outweigh the good of the few" including himself.


----------



## TIVOSciolist (Oct 13, 2003)

JPA2825 said:


> Most Outlandish Prediction - Wayne Palmer bursts from David Palmer's casket during ceremony & wastes Logan


Am I the only one or is there anyone else where who (sort of) wanted Logan to get away with it?

Strong president. U.S. military bases in Central Asia. Assured supply of cheap imported oil. Large parts of San Francisco wiped out by incoming Russian missiles.

What's not to like?


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

A question for the lawyers: Would that recording be admissable in a court of law? 

It was electronic survailence, without a warrant, of a person who had a reasonable expectation of privacy. Although I suppose you could argue that since Martha knew about the bug, at least one party of the conversation was aware of the recording therefore making it legal.

The other argument against admissability is that the recording was of a communication between spouses. Logan should be able to claim that the conversation is privileged, no?

It probably doesn't make a whit of difference as far as impeachment is concerned, but Logan shouldn't worry about a criminal conviction.


----------



## Orthogon (Jul 27, 2004)

I'm suprised no one has mentioned this yet, but on the back of the picture BB gave Chloe of her and Edgar, it says "Jack is Dead" written backwards...don't know what it means, I'll leave that for you all to figure out.

I'll try to post the screencap..at least I will post a link.

Screencap

I didn't notice this either, but I came across it while reading Tim Goodman's excellent 24 blog (He's the San Francisco Chronicle TV Writer), someone posted it in the comments, you can find that here...The Bastard Machine


----------



## zalusky (Apr 5, 2002)

busyba said:


> A question for the lawyers: Would that recording be admissable in a court of law?
> 
> It was electronic survailence, without a warrant, of a person who had a reasonable expectation of privacy. Although I suppose you could argue that since Martha knew about the bug, at least one party of the conversation was aware of the recording therefore making it legal.
> 
> ...


I thought about that too but when it comes to public life, His career politically and covertly would be toast. Which is why Jack should have just went to a TV station and played the original tape.


----------



## IndyJones1023 (Apr 1, 2002)

Orthogon said:


> I'm suprised no one has mentioned this yet, but on the back of the picture BB gave Chloe of her and Edgar, it says "Jack is Dead" written backwards...don't know what it means, I'll leave that for you all to figure out.
> 
> I'll try to post the screencap..at least I will post a link.
> 
> ...


That's weird, because when the image is reversed it's still not written right.


----------



## Zevida (Nov 8, 2003)

zalusky said:


> I was going to wait for 200 posts. Anyways I think Logan had the Chinese guys ready to roll but changed it slightly when the Kidnap think occurred.


The only problem I have with the whole Logan calling in the Chinese theory is that Logan specifically told the Blueteeths that Jack would be taken care of by the same people who made Walt Cummings' death look like a suicide. I don't think the Chinese would have care about or done that. So either Logan and the Chinese did not collaborate or Logan lied to the Blueteeths.


----------



## IndyJones1023 (Apr 1, 2002)

Zevida said:


> ...Logan specifically told the Blueteeths that Jack would be taken care of by the same people who made Walt Cummings' death look like a suicide.


He did? I thought he merely said "Jack Bauer is being taken care of."


----------



## TIVOSciolist (Oct 13, 2003)

busyba said:


> A question for the lawyers: Would that recording be admissable in a court of law?
> 
> It was electronic survailence, without a warrant, of a person who had a reasonable expectation of privacy. Although I suppose you could argue that since Martha knew about the bug, at least one party of the conversation was aware of the recording therefore making it legal.
> 
> ...


Interesting ideas that you've raised.

When all of the cops were approaching Bauer at the submarine, he identified himself as working for CTU. If so, as an official (or even unofficial) agent of law enforcement, he would be obligated to follow all of the legal requirements that cops have to follow.

One the other hand, if he is acting on his own, then he might be just a private citizen. He can be punished for illegal eavesdropping but the evidence is not necessarily excluded.

The trouble is that, at any given moment, I can't figure out if Bauer is acting on his own initiative or if he is acting for the government. Also, I'm not sure that we can legally get away with saying that, between 3:00 a.m. and 3:15 a.m., he was under the direction of CTU while between 3:15 a.m. and 3:40 a.m., he went "rogue" but then was a government agent again from 4:10 a.m. to 5:05 a.m.

On the third hand, we know that CTU is under Homeland Security. In the "24" world's version of the Homeland Security Act, who knows what's legal and what's not?

As for the spousal privilege, the privilege would belong to the President. However, the California Evidence Code (as well as the evidence codes of many states) makes exceptions to the privilege for:

1. A criminal proceeding in which one spouse is charged with a crime against another spouse (e.g., President Logan is charged with spousal abuse for slapping his wife).

2. A civil case brought by one spouse for the immediate benefit of the other spouse (e.g, the First Lady sues her husband for physical battery).

3. Any communications made to enable or aid anyone to plan or commit a crime or a fraud. (This exception may be harder to show as all of the criminal acts have already occurred.)


----------



## pkscout (Jan 11, 2003)

hefe said:


> So, how will Jack get back to LA before Day 6? They can't really have him in China. It would take most of the season just to get back home.


Sure they can. It's called Prison Break - the 24 Edition. Or maybe 24 Prison Break. 

cwoody, I thought it was pretty boring too. I really thought *somebody* was going to put a bullet in Logan. I was hoping for the last shot of the 21 gun salute a sniper would get him. I didn't see the Chinese thing coming, but I figured when his daughter called that *she* had gotten kidnapped. She's really good at it.


----------



## ezwinner701 (May 18, 2005)

do you guys think they will kill off audry as she is schedule to be on another series in the fall?


----------



## FilmCritic3000 (Oct 29, 2004)

IndyJones1023 said:


> I call him Emil.


"You a college boy or something?" 

I love that movie.

I'm surprised they didn't throw in a scene with him watching a commercial for some fast food joint's new offering while awaiting Logan's call. Then he utters, "I'd buy that for a dollar."


----------



## IndyJones1023 (Apr 1, 2002)

FilmCritic3000 said:


> "You a college boy or something?"
> 
> I love that movie.
> 
> I'm surprised they didn't throw in a scene with him watching a commercial for some fast food joint's new offering while awaiting Logan's call. Then he utters, "I'd buy that for a dollar."


What with him, Leon, and Murphy on 24 this year, it was a veritable RoboCop reunion!


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

isn't there a blanket immunity, one dated every year for the next 50 years, by palmer, sitting in jack bauers private vault to be pulled out and used at will?


----------



## voidptr (Feb 8, 2002)

Other than "Jack's the good guy," how are the events in season 5 radically different from Jack's own actions in season 3? President tries to infiltrate and take down terrorist cell by baiting them with nerve gas, it goes horribly wrong, people die vs. Jack tries to infiltrate drug dealer/terrorist cell by baiting them with a lethal virus, it goes horribly wrong, people die. Other than more people who knew Jack died this time around than last.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

Great finale!

So why would this wire-tap of the Pres be more admissable than the recorded phone conversation?

Where IS Wayne Palmer?

Throwing in Chloe's "Ex" was lame.

Will Rob Helmerichs ever get his "German Group" payoff? 

Actually I have 2 theories regarding these Bluetooth people:
1. We hear nothing about them ever again
2. Something happens and the Bluetooth group needs Jack and ends up as major characters next season.


----------



## eMarkM (Apr 28, 2003)

IndyJones1023 said:


> What with him, Leon, and Murphy on 24 this year, it was a veritable RoboCop reunion!


I got it! Red Foreman is behind the bluetoothies.

Clarence Boddicker










Now that "That 70s Show" is off the air, look for him next season. Come to think of it, that might not be a bad idea.


----------



## Kamakzie (Jan 8, 2004)

FilmCritic3000 said:


> "You a college boy or something?"
> 
> I love that movie.
> 
> I'm surprised they didn't throw in a scene with him watching a commercial for some fast food joint's new offering while awaiting Logan's call. Then he utters, "I'd buy that for a dollar."


Before Jack shot Henderson he should've said "dead or alive your coming with me."


----------



## jlb (Dec 13, 2001)

Kamakzie said:


> Before Jack shot Henderson he should've said "dead or alive your coming with me."


Just in case there are folks out there not getting the reference.......


----------



## bruinfan (Jan 17, 2006)

hefe said:


> Were they? I wasn't sure where they were at that time.
> 
> Jack had the chopper land at some random warehouse with the Pres, and he was taken into custody at 6:23. We next see Jack at 6:47 with Audrey, and he's kidnapped a minute later. Had they moved somewhere else in that 20+ minutes? If not, it's even more unlikely that he was taken to sea in 11 minutes. (Or 9 minutes, if a chopper took him to the ship.)


Regardless of where they were... even the closest location to any port we've seen this season has to be downtown LA. From there, it's a 20 min drive no traffic to san pedro. From Van Nuys, it's at least 40 minutes. I don't know what that translates to chopper time, but 9 minutes seems fast. And assuming it was 9 min, you still need time to kick the crap out of Jack



hefe said:


> Maybe I'm thinking of this...although I never actually saw it...Nick of Time with Johnny Depp.


I saw this movie, not bad. But the funny thing is, I started the movie at the exact time as in the script. so everytime they showed a clock in the movie to show it was in real time, my vcr clock showed the exact same time. True story.

I was kinda down on this season (outlandish plot, moreso than normal), but always enjoy watching. I'll be watching next season, too. (What!! I have to wait until Jan!!! Why don't they start showing them in Sept like all the other shows???  )


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

I wonder if the BlueTeefs guys are like the Illuminati or Skull and Bones.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

cheesesteak said:


> I wonder if the BlueTeefs guys are like the Illuminati or Skull and Bones.


...or if they're the German Group that was behind at least the first few seasons' plots?


----------



## GerryGag (Feb 11, 2005)

Orthogon said:


> I'm suprised no one has mentioned this yet, but on the back of the picture BB gave Chloe of her and Edgar, it says "Jack is Dead" written backwards...don't know what it means, I'll leave that for you all to figure out.
> 
> I'll try to post the screencap..at least I will post a link.


Regarding this picture:

Also notice that word phone is spelled backwards as well. And there is a series of numbers also there. Those numbers are a phone number (31 05 97 37 81). I believe it's Martha's cell phone number (it appeared on Aaron's phone earlier in the season when she called him). If you call it, it claims it's the Nextel phone for 24. The voice mailbox is full however.

Also check out: NY Post article

Edited to add hyperlink to news story


----------



## ParadiseDave (Jun 8, 2000)

GerryGag said:


> Regarding this picture:
> 
> Also notice that word phone is spelled backwards as well. And there is a series of numbers also there. Those numbers are a phone number (31 05 97 37 81). I believe it's Marth's cell phone number (it appeared on Aaron's phone earlier in the season when she called him). If you call it, it claims it's the Nextel phone for 24. The voice mailbox is full however.


It seems everyone is jumping on the DaVinci Code bandwagon...


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> ...or if they're the German Group that was behind at least the first few seasons' plots?


----------



## hefe (Dec 5, 2000)

That horse ain't dead yet...


----------



## gchance (Dec 6, 2002)

We need a new picture, of a bloodied Jack Bauer saying the same thing.

Greg


----------



## jeff125va (Mar 15, 2001)

Sirius Black said:


> A confession made under threat of or during (real) torture is hardly admissable.


I may be smeeking, but since nobody mentioned it in the rest of the first 50 posts... that would only really matter if he were only trying to get Logan to say basically "yes, I'm guilty." But Jack couldn't torture the names of the co-conspirators out of Logan unless he had actually been conspiring with them. As long as they had been able to find those guys and prove (or at least show compelling evidence) that they were involved, it wouldn't matter if Jack had coerced the confession from him. For a criminal case maybe, but not a political one.


----------



## Zevida (Nov 8, 2003)

IndyJones1023 said:


> He did? I thought he merely said "Jack Bauer is being taken care of."


You know, now that I think about it, I'm not entirely sure Logan was the one who said it  I know that someone in the show definitely said "the same people who made Walt Cummings look like a suicide" but maybe it was Jack? Maybe it was Martha? I thought it was Logan, but I don't think I have the episode saved (even if I remembered which episode).

Darn my memory for being faulty!


----------



## PacMan3000 (Sep 23, 2003)

Anyone at all think Logan should have gotten away with it all (the producer on the 24 podcast stated he wrote a script for just this)? Although you want to see the bad guys get theirs in the end...in real life, bad guys get away with doing bad things. And I think it could have been an interesting story heading into next season.


----------



## Billyh1026 (May 21, 2006)

Jack has his all-world-do-anything cell phone through the ENTIRE show but has to take a call from Kim in a hanger, super close to where he was standing, that they pin-pointed because they found him there somehow, AND on a land line?? WTF? Jack's not THAT stupid. He hasn't stayed alive through everything he's been in to fall for that ttype thing. I thought that was kinda lame. But that's probably me being picky.

One more thing. I had my closed-captioning on and when Chloe told Jack he had 7 minutes the CC was typed in with her saying 4 mins. Wonder if that was a mistake or if they had to change the time from 4 to 7? Anyone have any way to figure that one out?


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

Billyh1026 said:


> Jack has his all-world-do-anything cell phone through the ENTIRE show but has to take a call from Kim in a hanger, super close to where he was standing, that they pin-pointed because they found him there somehow, AND on a land line?? WTF? Jack's not THAT stupid. He hasn't stayed alive through everything he's been in to fall for that ttype thing. I thought that was kinda lame. But that's probably me being picky.


What really should have raised the red flag was that the "agent" who informed him of the phone call was Chinese.


----------



## spartanstew (Feb 24, 2002)

Jericho Dog said:


> The absolute BEST part of the night was when Buchanan asks Karen about breakfast, then walks over to Chloe and my wife says in her best Buchanan voice... "Hey, I was thinking about getting some breakfast before going home..."
> 
> Had to pause the TiVo we were laughing so hard!!
> :up: :up: :up:


I said the exact same thing to my wife. We didn't laugh hard enough to pause it though.



crowfan said:


> But my point was that they *didn't* drop the clock. It was there. Meaning that the scene on the ship happened in real time too. Right?


Yes, it's all in real time. That's sort of the premise of the show.



pmyers said:


> Where IS Wayne Palmer?


I, too, would like to know.



pmyers said:


> Throwing in Chloe's "Ex" was lame.


Agreed. What was the point?

Question:
They can't have next season start where this one leaves off can they? Wouldn't they just start like 6 months later or 1 year later? I can believe that Jack doesn't need to sleep or crap in a 24 hour period, but there's no way he can go 48.


----------



## getbak (Oct 8, 2004)

spartanstew said:


> Question:
> They can't have next season start where this one leaves off can they? Wouldn't they just start like 6 months later or 1 year later? I can believe that Jack doesn't need to sleep or crap in a 24 hour period, but there's no way he can go 48.


Between Season 1 and 2, approximately 1 year had passed.

Season 3 was roughly 3 years after Season 2. #1 was during Palmer's first campaign ("on the day of the California Presidential Primary"), and #3 was during his second campaign (on the day of a Presidential debate), so it was more than 4 years after Day 1.

The last two seasons took place approximately 18 months after the previous season.


----------



## spartanstew (Feb 24, 2002)

getbak said:


> Between Season 1 and 2, approximately 1 year had passed.
> 
> Season 3 was roughly 3 years after Season 2. #1 was during Palmer's first campaign ("on the day of the California Presidential Primary"), and #3 was during his second campaign (on the day of a Presidential debate), so it was more than 4 years after Day 1.
> 
> The last two seasons took place approximately 18 months after the previous season.


Yes, I knew all that, but thanks.


----------



## cancermatt (May 21, 2002)

devdogaz said:


> So cancermatt gets his satisfaction and Rob Helmerichs is still waiting for his.


THANK YOU DEVO, FOR THE PROPS! I called it, even if it happened in the very last second of the very last episode of the season!

Can't wait till next season!!!


----------



## mkizer (Oct 21, 2002)

hmmm... I think next season will start off with the Chinese cargo ship mysteriously heading off course, crashing into a small island in the South Pacific, Jack teaming up with an ex-Iraqi soldier to help rescue his kidnapped friends, only to find out that they are being held in a "secret mountain lair" being ran by a guy who looks just like the flattened-one-armed-ex-ER doctor/BlueToother(tm)...

Also, 24 will now be called 42...and the mystery of "the numbers" continues...


----------



## Roadblock (Apr 5, 2006)

LordKronos said:


> I liked the ending also, but I was super peeved with it for a moment. I jumped up and yelled "we've got 2 minutes left, and they're gonna bring back cougar girl?!?!?!?!?!?!"


I thought Jack was going to pick up the phone and hear Kim say, "Dad, I'm stuck in a cougar trap! Can you come get me?"


----------



## herfmonster (Jul 12, 2006)

As far as when day 6 starts... one bit of 24 timeline to consider is from the season 5 box set. 

the season six prequel is stamped as occurring 7 months later.


----------

